

FreeBSD 10.0-ALPHA1 now available - conductor
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-snapshots/2013-September/000042.html

======
conductor
Just some of the news of this release:

    
    
        Switched to Clang from GCC;
        KMS module for AMD graphic cards;
        NFSv4.1 client implementation;
        BHyVe hypervizor integration;
        New optmimizations for UFS/FFS filesystems;
        Default DNS server switched to Unbound and LDNS from BIND;
        Raspberry Pi adaptations;
        Better support for ARM CPUs;
        Virtio;
        CARP2;
        pf now can will work better on multi-core systems
        New iSCSI stack;
        TRIM and LZ4 compression for ZFS filesystem;
        User-space filesystems (FUSE);
        USB Audio 2.0;

